# Taylor Family Cinemas



## jt1 (Nov 2, 2007)

:jump::yay:I won I won Thanks to the Shack I won the DIY screen kit giveaway.

I have been more of a lurker than poster over the past few months since this all new to me. I am currently building a dedicated HT along with finishing out the rest of the basement. Framing is done, rough electrical done, AV pre-wiring done, rough plumbing done. Contractor is running HVAC duct-work today so I can get Drywall soon. 54 can lights what were we thinking. Now to the HT.
It is 11'4 x 22'4 with both rear and side entries, ceiling is 101 inches under soffit and about 118 in the middle of room. I have framed columns on the screenwall to put front speakers in. There was not any external wall available for equipment so I plan on building a cabinet under the screen. Now to some questions.
1. I plan on powered subs so I am running rg-6, Does this require 1 or 2 wires?
2. How high can you place surrounds? in order to get them slight behind the first row one would need to be mounted above door. If slightly ahead is ok, I could mount it about 5 feet high. rear surrounds will be slightly behind 2nd row. Will add pictures soon.


Equipment list.
1. Epson HC 720- purchased
2. Onkyo 606- purchased
3. Klipsch Synergy B-3 bookshelfs, c-2 center, 4 s-1 surrounds-purchased
4. DIY Screen Kit- won (yeah)
5. PS3- wishlist
6. Power conditioner-wishlist
7. 60 inch Mitsubishi RPTV for family room Early Black Friday sale-purchased today, pick-up tonight.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

First off, congrats.

Second, to answer your questions: You only need one wire per sub, so it really depends on where the subs are. If they are across the front, you can run one wire and split it at the wall jack. If they are spread out, I would run two, one to each location and split the signal at the source. Since you will have the walls open and RG6 is cheap, I'd run two anyways.

High surrounds are fine. Ideally, they should be a little above listening level (like 1 ft), but I've mounted them high before and customers have not noticed anything wrong. In fact most people like the movie surround (overhead) experience better than the behind you surround when the speakers are lower. I wouldn't sweat it.

Keep us posted on your build. My only advice would be to run conduit pipe (flexible orange or blue tube) to all your locations. That way if you need a data line, IR controller, extra speaker, or signal anywhere in the room, it's much easier in the future.

Good luck.


----------



## gullfo (Nov 25, 2006)

i'd second that - you can mount the surrounds higher - esp the back ones (in 7.1) - than is normally done with the main program speakers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

not only run additional Pipe, but ALSO feed sometype of heavy string through them (a couple of runs per pipe) This way if you HAVE to pull an additional wire of some type. *tie wire to string at far end, Pull through, done* vice fishing and all that fun again. I'll be runnning atleast 2 if not 3" PVC (yea I know the size IS overkill, but you never know what size the plug ends are going to be in the future) for this purpose :bigsmile:

My case is a little different, my ceiling is drywalled and I have a few feet of unfinished space that I have access to the rafters. I'll also be using the PVC pipe, to 'Run' the speakerwire etc all the way across the ceiling with out punching multiple holes in the ceiling (in Theory! :whistling:

Rett Delaware


----------



## jt1 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am trying to get ready for drywall. Tongiht I put up some extra blocking where the surrounds will be mounted. Before I finish insulation in the ceiling how do you mount the PJ mount to the ceiling. I have though about mounting a 1/2 inch plywood strip 6 inches wide for about 3 feet long lengthwise to give some future PJ movement. There is a double joist at exactly 14 ft. i could mount to, but I do not want to get stuck with that distance if PJ changes in the future. 1/2 would be pretty flush with the drywall.


----------



## jt1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Very little progress lately. My mom passed away in May after suffering a massive stroke so nothing has happened lately. I am getting Drywall bids since we are finishing over 1500 sq ft of basement. Hopefully by Mid July drywall will be completed.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jt1 said:


> Very little progress lately. My mom passed away in May after suffering a massive stroke so nothing has happened lately. I am getting Drywall bids since we are finishing over 1500 sq ft of basement. Hopefully by Mid July drywall will be completed.


Sorry for your loss ... :sad:

You'll have a lot of time to finish your project :yes:.


----------



## jt1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Drywall starts today. Thank god for carry down delivery. For $1.00 a sheet it was carried in place. I can't even move one piece of of the 12 ft. stretch rock and they carried down 2 at a time. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## jt1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello, my name is John and it has been 3 months since my last post:wave:

Finally, drywall is done, walls painted and lighting done. Now I need to order a Projector:surrender:. I am torn between the Panny ax200u, Epson HC720, and new Sanyo z60. All 3 are within $90.00 bucks of each other. Someone sway me one way or the other please. I am afraid of the Sanyo since I want a 110 or larger screen, the Panny due to flickering compalints, and the Epson for no anamorphic capabiltiy(like I will ever go 2:35). I am leaing toward the Epson since for about $80.00 more you get the spare bulb. I need the PJ up so I can finally use the DIY Screen Kit I won months ago. Help


----------



## jt1 (Nov 2, 2007)

I need to figure out how to post pictures. I am finally ready to use the DIY Screen Kit. I have put 2 coats of drywall primer on the wall so far and I trying to fill in or sand out any imperfections in the drywall. I will be taking pictures of the entire process so hopefully I can get them posted soon.

See first post for updates on equipment


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jt1 said:


> I need to figure out how to post pictures.


Here is one way ...http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=posting+images&match=all&titlesonly=0

You can also add them to the image galery option ....:yes:


----------



## jt1 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am still at it. I made the mistake of setting up the equipment before the room was completed. We have been watching movies for 2 months on primered drywall. The picture is very good but, I can't wait to use the DIY screen kit. Hopefully, beginning in April, I will make the final push to completion.


----------

